# Hugh Thomas resigns from 2012 committee



## Puppy (22 June 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7632/313091.html

Blimey!


----------



## Tanta (22 June 2012)

Good for him - it does seem sad that they couldnt have managed to let the public in to this - how much policing does it really take to cover people who want to watch the trotup (dont see Badminton having to police it at all!). And perhaps this would have been an opportunity for there to be a 'free' event for people who were interested to come and see.


----------



## SpottedCat (22 June 2012)

Agree - good for him. Fine, the initial horse inspection clashes with opening ceremony/torch relay, but presumably it's not beyond the wit of man to televise it! Plus what about all the other inspections? Why can't they be open to ticket holders - they are held on the morning of the different phases after all!


----------



## TarrSteps (22 June 2012)

You really cannot compare a Badminton to the Olympics, especially in terms of security risks! 

I do think the jog should be public though, even if just broadcast.


----------



## stencilface (22 June 2012)

I don't think its an issue over televising it is it really, - you could always do that on a highlights bit, or on the red button ffs!

Honestly!


----------



## Daffodil (22 June 2012)

Crikey!     Good for him.


----------



## kerilli (22 June 2012)

Good for him, what a noble gesture, a real way of bringing it to everyone's attention. For the integrity of the sport I think it's important it's public (even if only televised if security is THAT big a risk... or if there really is no room at all for spectators at the trot up, as I suspect...)


----------



## PolarSkye (22 June 2012)

Must admit there's a part of me thinking that he's cutting off his nose to spite his face . . . if he's that passionate, he's better off staying b/c he can't effect change from outside the whole framework.

This however, left me scratching my head . . . 

_A Locog spokeswoman said: "Locog regrets the decision of Hugh Thomas to resign as a technical official for the equestrian events in Greenwich Park but we have accepted his resignation. Operationally there were a number of factors which meant that we were not able to ticket the horse inspection event.

"The horse inspection happens on the day of London's Olympic opening ceremony and the final day of the torch relay so there is a lot of Olympic activity in the capital and a big demand on police resources and public transport. An operational decision was taken not to open this to the public for these reasons."_

Why do the trot ups need to be ticketed?  Just open them up to those with tickets for that particular phase of the event, surely?  I get the comment about resources, but they must have dedicated resources for (say) cross country day already . . . colour me baffled.

P


----------



## susie2193 (22 June 2012)

Before I get jumped on I'm in full support of this and agree that provision should have been made for the public to attend.

But Tanta "And perhaps this would have been an opportunity for there to be a 'free' event for people who were interested to come and see.".  - it needs to be ticketed due to the number of people allowed in the park, and making sure that security measures are in place.

This would mean ensuring that volunteers/security etc are in place for an extra day for the initial trot up, and getting them all there very early on SJ day, (not sure what time this is), for the final trot up.

This isn't inconceivable and it should have been scheduled into the original timetable and tickets issued and sold for the trot-ups.


----------



## ihatework (22 June 2012)

I can fully understand the decision not to have the public at the trot ups, given the timing clashes.

Presumably it will be fully broadcast though? No where in that article can I see a reference that it won't be. And if it isn't I fully support Hugh Thomas resignation.


----------



## Havannah (22 June 2012)

A man of principal! 

Shame on LOCOG for denying access to one of the key elements of a 3-day event for those of us involved in this great sport and the true supporters.

The article includes a statement along the lines of the fact that ' hosting the eventing in a city centre venue will bring in a new breed of urban supporter'. It would appear that this is to be at the cost of the dyed in the wool eventing supporter - we DON'T need policing at the trot ups and usually aren't reliant on public transport either - so what's the problem?

Hugh will be very difficult to replace and I for one, thank him for taking a stand on our behalf.


----------



## susie2193 (22 June 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Why do the trot ups need to be ticketed?  Just open them up to those with tickets for that particular phase of the event, surely?  I get the comment about resources, but they must have dedicated resources for (say) cross country day already . . . colour me baffled.

P
		
Click to expand...

But the initial trot up is the day before any of the resources are there so would need to get them all there a day early, and which tickets would entitle spectators to view this. They should have ticketed this as a seperate event.


----------



## ihatework (22 June 2012)

I think the point is that the Olympics are the biggest threat to national security in this country in recent times. 

We have police and special security stretched to maximum at the moment.

The opening ceremony is one of the biggest terrorist targets, it is prudent to have all resource concentrated in that direction.

We have to contend also with issues that the smaller / on a limb events (an eventing trot up being a good example) are easier terrorist targets, especially if focus is on a bigger event elsewhere.


----------



## PolarSkye (22 June 2012)

susie2193 said:



			But the initial trot up is the day before any of the resources are there so would need to get them all there a day early, and which tickets would entitle spectators to view this. They should have ticketed this as a seperate event.
		
Click to expand...

I accept that this is true for the initial trot up . . . but there is more than one 

P


----------



## Twiglet (22 June 2012)

Havannah said:



			A man of principal! 

Shame on LOCOG for denying access to one of the key elements of a 3-day event for those of us involved in this great sport and the true supporters.

The article includes a statement along the lines of the fact that ' hosting the eventing in a city centre venue will bring in a new breed of urban supporter'. It would appear that this is to be at the cost of the dyed in the wool eventing supporter - we DON'T need policing at the trot ups and usually aren't reliant on public transport either - so what's the problem?

Hugh will be very difficult to replace and I for one, thank him for taking a stand on our behalf.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed on all points other than - 'usually aren't reliant on public transport?' I think you'll find most eventing supporters will be coming in from outside London - and bloody good luck to them if they're attempting to do it in a car, and wish to park said car! I live about 7 miles from Greenwich and regularly drive there to see friends - off peak, and on weekend evenings, it regularly takes an hour. Around the time of the event the traffic will be absolutely vile, and with no parking provisions, I personally wouldn't risk driving if I was paid to! In fact I can't even face public transport on the day so have arranged to stay in Blackheath overnight - I really can't imagine how Greenwich will cope with it. 

Kudos to Hugh for standing up for his principles, and for eventing itself. A big decision, and one that I hope isn't to the further detriment of the event - am sure he'll be very missed.


----------



## teapot (22 June 2012)

Good for him! 

In terms of the trot up on the final day though - what time are they doing it as gates are open from 8.30 for a 10.30/11am start anyway? 

Be interested to know where they are going to do it too as there arn't many hard surfaces in Greenwich park so space could well be an issue and that's fair enough.


----------



## susie2193 (22 June 2012)

ihatework said:



			I think the point is that the Olympics are the biggest threat to national security in this country in recent times. 

We have police and special security stretched to maximum at the moment.

The opening ceremony is one of the biggest terrorist targets, it is prudent to have all resource concentrated in that direction.

We have to contend also with issues that the smaller / on a limb events (an eventing trot up being a good example) are easier terrorist targets, especially if focus is on a bigger event elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

So that means that the terrorists have a small victory, just the potential threat is enough to make the organisers not allow the public in, and what is the excuse for the final trot-up, apart from the early morning scheduling.

I think the point that Hugh makes that he faught and won the battle at the last 2 olympics, but this one on home soil he appears to have lost, is perhaps very valid and I 100% back him.

The trot-up is part of eventing and should have been factored into the timetable right from the beginning.


----------



## TarrSteps (22 June 2012)

I would also suggest, given he's resigned as an opening move, that this is not the first or only frustration he's encountered.

As to the argument that Olympic eventing should cater to its traditional supporters, this is a tricky one. There was a very concerted attempt to get at least eventing and possibly all equestrian sports out of the Olympics. People are mindful that if the discipline doesn't at least try to fall in with the bigger picture it may simply be done away with. Including reining and becoming more flexible about venues has helped but I'm sure there are still people who want horses out.


----------



## kerilli (22 June 2012)

Havannah said:



			. It would appear that this is to be at the cost of the dyed in the wool eventing supporter - we DON'T need policing at the trot ups and usually aren't reliant on public transport either - so what's the problem?
		
Click to expand...

We don't need policing, no, but the terrorism threat isn't from the dyed-in-the-wool eventing fans, for sure... and apparently Greenwich Park is a security nightmare.

Also, saying 'anyone who has tickets for that day should be able to go to the trot-up' would make for an absolute crush, can you imagine?! Unless they hold the trot up in the arena, but then the surface won't be firm enough...


----------



## TarrSteps (22 June 2012)

If anyone is interested in some of the IOC and 2012 machinations Vanity Fair did a great piece on it a couple of months ago - it would be worth looking for it on line.


----------



## teapot (22 June 2012)

kerilli said:



			Also, saying 'anyone who has tickets for that day should be able to go to the trot-up' would make for an absolute crush, can you imagine?! Unless they hold the trot up in the arena, but then the surface won't be firm enough...
		
Click to expand...

Badminton's trot up is open to anyone though isn't it? How many people tend to be at Badminton on the last day?

The Greenwich arena seats 21 000 people I think and the only big screen is facing into the arena on the dressage & show jumping days... And I can't imagine every single person would go to the trot up, we'll all be battling transport for a start


----------



## Lanky Loll (22 June 2012)

this one TS? http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2012/06/international-olympic-committee-london-summer-olympics

Fair play to Hugh for taking a stand, but I can also understand that the policing of it would have been tricky - it seems to have been an afterthought though, surely if it had been planned it it could have been accommodated?


----------



## Xander (22 June 2012)

I understand the reasoning offered by LOCOG but I can't help thinking that it hadn't occurred to them that the horse inspections are a vital part of the competition.

If they are open to siggestions (and they probably won't be)
- do a draw of ticket holders for dressage day 1 and SJ morning session. Offer - say - 500 places at the trot-ups. Could be done via an email competition. Or, let the volunteers in to watch it.
- ask the extra security (who will probably be on site anyway) and volunteers required to start a little bit earlier.
This wouldn't overwork the transport system and all spectators could be thoroughly checked and out of the area by the time the activities at the Olympic Park start.


----------



## kerilli (22 June 2012)

Gosh TS, that article is quite something... thanks for the link LankyLoll. 
There's lots of jaw-dropping stuff about bribes, requirements of the IOC etc, and 
look at this!
"The contract requires British customs officials and London police to confiscate all non-licensed goods bearing the Olympics name or logo, be they fake T-shirts or marzipan renderings of the five Olympic rings on cakes in bakery windows. To help officials do this job, the contract stipulates that &#8220;brand protection teams&#8221; must be formed to roam the city. Inside Olympic venues, spectators may not &#8220;wear clothes or accessories with commercial mes*sages other than the manufacturers&#8217; brand name.&#8221;"

watch what you're wearing to Greenwich Park, guys...


----------



## teapot (22 June 2012)

Oh that's nothing K - no branded food, only certain flags, certain length of camera lens, empty bottles to be filled at the free water fountains, certain size of bag...


----------



## lar (22 June 2012)

Sorry I don't get this - I've been to lots of trot ups at Badminton and yes they are great to watch but they aren't to me an integral part of the competition from a spectator/ticket holder point of view.  It smacks a little bit of petulance to me - unless there is a lot more behind this decision than is being released publicly


----------



## SpottedCat (22 June 2012)

kerilli said:



			Gosh TS, that article is quite something... thanks for the link LankyLoll. 
There's lots of jaw-dropping stuff about bribes, requirements of the IOC etc, and 
look at this!
"The contract requires British customs officials and London police to confiscate all non-licensed goods bearing the Olympics name or logo, be they fake T-shirts or marzipan renderings of the five Olympic rings on cakes in bakery windows. To help officials do this job, the contract stipulates that brand protection teams must be formed to roam the city. Inside Olympic venues, spectators may not wear clothes or accessories with commercial mes*sages other than the manufacturers brand name."

watch what you're wearing to Greenwich Park, guys...
		
Click to expand...

Do we think they are going to go into primary schools and demand the removal of all the pictures of the Olympic rings the children have doubtless drawn?!


----------



## teapot (22 June 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			Do we think they are going to go into primary schools and demand the removal of all the pictures of the Olympic rings the children have doubtless drawn?! 

Click to expand...

Apparently some local shop on one of the Olympic torch routes had re-done their window in the theme of the Olympics, had the rings, all the 5 colours, looked really good - got told by LOCOG to take it down as they weren't an 'official' sponsor. 

Total joke.


----------



## teapot (22 June 2012)

Christ, there's even a limit on how much sun cream you take in with you?!

Scroll down to the restricted lists via pdf http://www.london2012.com/venue/greenwich-park/visitor-information/


----------



## kerilli (22 June 2012)

now i'm actually glad i'm not going. 
as for the local shop thing teapot, i am actually speechless about that. jeez.


----------



## teapot (22 June 2012)

Think it was on the BBC website - typical one old lady owner type 'I just wanted to get into the spirit of it all'. This is the same LOCOG that's blocking my own university building access to a set amount of hours each day because the media hub's being put where my library is. Uni's already said to keep as much ID on us as possible. Nightmare. Oh and they're allowed to shut streets with no over-ride from the London borough councils. 

Yeah, I'm not looking forward to the security checks. Already unpacked my bayonet, Afghanistan flag, stun gun, suncream, giant umbrella, wifi re-router from my hard sided gigantic bag


----------



## TarrSteps (22 June 2012)

That's the joke though, isn't it? I could see them not letting you take your homemade bomb with you but when they're searching you for your contraband Fanta I get the sense it's not about safety. . .


----------



## ihatework (22 June 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			That's the joke though, isn't it? I could see them not letting you take your homemade bomb with you but when they're searching you for your contraband Fanta I get the sense it's not about safety. . .
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the colour of Fanta. It's positively nuclear


----------



## camilla4 (22 June 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			That's the joke though, isn't it? I could see them not letting you take your homemade bomb with you but when they're searching you for your contraband Fanta I get the sense it's not about safety. . .
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - and they are complaining about the security resources being overstretched!!!!


----------



## teapot (22 June 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			That's the joke though, isn't it? I could see them not letting you take your homemade bomb with you but when they're searching you for your contraband Fanta I get the sense it's not about safety. . .
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I wouldn't mind it as much if the security checks were for security reasons. But honestly, does it matter if I take a Mars bar with me?!


----------



## xspiralx (22 June 2012)

I think there is also a lockdown on advertising within the Olympic 'zone' which is causing huge problems for businesses in London - ie. if you're not an official partner of the games then you're not allowed to advertise.


----------



## popsdosh (22 June 2012)

teapot said:



			Christ, there's even a limit on how much sun cream you take in with you?!

Scroll down to the restricted lists via pdf http://www.london2012.com/venue/greenwich-park/visitor-information/

Click to expand...

Now theres wishful thinking!!!!


----------



## kerilli (22 June 2012)

haha, you aren't allowed to take in 'excessive amounts of food', i wonder who is going to be the judge of that?! i forsee some very heated arguments!


----------



## armchair_rider (22 June 2012)

I think the restrictions on liquid and bag sizes are basically airport style security - restricting bag size because space is limited (maybe not for the XC but all stadium venues will have limited space per spectator) plus the standard concerns about liquid explosives which you may or may not regard as valid. You may wish to familiarise yourself with the phrase 'security theatre'. Certainly this is not going to be your typical eventing spectator experience.

So far as the trot ups are concerned, I can understand not opening them to the public due to security and transport concerns but they should certainly be recorded and preferably televised live. Personally I don't see why the one on SJ day shouldn't be open to SJ ticket holders provided that spectator space is available


----------



## Gamebird (22 June 2012)

There was a primary school who rebranded their sports day as the Blah Blah [name of primary school] Olympics. Guess whether they were allowed to keep the name?


----------



## npage123 (22 June 2012)

Good for Hugh Thomas - I respect his decision.  He'll be remembered for all the right reasons!

I agree with susie2193, who said "the trot-up is part of eventing and should have been factored into the timetable right from the beginning."

LOCOG has made a huge mistake here!  They've left their 'preparing and staging' of the Olympics too late and haven't thought this one through properly.


----------



## Gamebird (22 June 2012)

Have read the artice Tarrsteps and LOVE this definition of the Commonwealth Games: 'a kind of mini-Olympics for Britain&#8217;s former colonies'


----------



## camilla4 (22 June 2012)

Gamebird said:



			Have read the artice Tarrsteps and LOVE this definition of the Commonwealth Games: 'a kind of mini-Olympics for Britains former colonies' 

Click to expand...

I missed that - absolutely hilarious!!


----------



## Maisie2 (22 June 2012)

I would imagine this isn't the only reason he's resigned though - straw and camel's back comes to mind.  I'm really glad I resold my tickets, think the hassle of it all would raise my bp   I'm afraid I' ve always been of the opinion that the Eventing should have taken place outside of London.  However that was a fascinating article in VF -  and we can rest easy as Ken Livingstone says he stands by every line of the agreement


----------



## Doris68 (22 June 2012)

Totally agree with HT's decision!  Presumably (?) someone mentioned "trot-up" when this was under discussion before the Olympic bid was submitted...or maybe not?

I was fortunate to go to the test event at Greenwich last August and cannot imagine how they will manage the huge crowds that are anticipated.  Can't remember, but I think that the test event was for(only)5,000 invitees?

As Kerilli said, I'm relieved that I didn't apply for tickets - I think it may be pretty tedious experience just getting in, but I hope not!  TV will be the best option..complete with obligatory picnic and a couple of bottles of wine ;-)


----------



## TarrSteps (22 June 2012)

For those that haven't read the article, have a look. At least it shows how little control Logoc has over this stuff. And countries in the last round have to sign the terms before the winner is announced so no chance at all for negotiation. The IOC is evil. I blame Samarach.

I may be biased - the joke about '76 is the buildings started to fall down before Montreal finished paying for it all! And that was in the good old days.


----------



## belambi (23 June 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/jun/22/danny-boyle-animals-olympics


----------

